# Spiele ohne Inet Zwang?! Neue Whg, 5 Tage kein Inet.



## kero81 (20. Februar 2019)

Grüße!
Ich ziehe am 1.3. um und bekomme erst ab dem 6.3. mein Inet geschaltet. Könnt ihr mir Spiele empfehlen, die ohne Inet funktionieren?! Genre ist erstmal egal.

Gruß
Kero81|Markus


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (20. Februar 2019)

viele spiele mit steam und uplay müssten ja im offline Modus funktionieren. Hatte letztes Jahr 19 tage kein Internet ... das war kacke 

Empfehlung: Assassins Creed Origins und Odyssey


----------



## Stueppi (20. Februar 2019)

Ich benutzte GOG nicht, aber die sind doch DRM frei, also würde ich sagen alle Singleplayer Spiele die du dort kaufen kannst. Eine direkte Empfehlung von mir wären Yakuza: 0 und Kiwami.
Ansonsten, Emulatoren.
Online Games kann man eigentlich auch ganz gut über Smartphone Hotspot spielen, nur Updates können ein Problem werden.
Musst ja nur ein paar tage überbrücken.


----------



## Research (20. Februar 2019)

Endless Legend.


----------



## shadie (20. Februar 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Grüße!
> Ich ziehe am 1.3. um und bekomme erst ab dem 6.3. mein Inet geschaltet. Könnt ihr mir Spiele empfehlen, die ohne Inet funktionieren?! Genre ist erstmal egal.
> 
> Gruß
> Kero81|Markus



Alles von GOG


----------



## Jairus73 (20. Februar 2019)

Was mir spontan einfällt sind : 

Assassins Creed Origins

oder

Assassins Creed  Odyssey


----------



## h_tobi (20. Februar 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Alles von GOG



 Genau meine Meinung, GOG hat mittlerweile genug Auswahl und auch einige Perlen dabei. 

Falls du Minecraft spielst, FeatTheBeast Unleashed bzw. "Direwolf 2.0 1.12" kann ich nur empfehlen, 
dann vergisst sogar wieder online zu kommen...   


Dir alles Gute für den Umzug, hoffentlich bekommst alles heil in die neue Bude. 

Edit: Falls du Strategiespiele magst: Die Siedler / C&C Generäle / oder C&C 3 sind auch ganz nett für ein paar Runden zwischendurch.


----------



## shadie (20. Februar 2019)

Ich hoffe der Umzug dauert nicht so lange wie bei mir.

Wir waren wegen schlechter Hausverkabelung fast 2 Monate ohne Internet.
Jetzt läufts aber Bombe und nen Kind haben wir wegen der Langeweile auch nicht in die Welt gesetzt


----------



## shootme55 (20. Februar 2019)

Du hast Umzug und machst dir Sorgen dass du 5 Tage zu viel Freizeit hast und deswegen nicht zocken kannst? Eure Probleme möcht ich haben.


----------



## kero81 (20. Februar 2019)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Du hast Umzug und machst dir Sorgen dass du 5 Tage zu viel Freizeit hast und deswegen nicht zocken kannst? Eure Probleme möcht ich haben.



Mit genügend Freunden und guter Planung geht das recht fix. Freitag putze ich alles und bring bett und schreibtisch/pc in die neue wohnung. samstag fahre ich mit Freunden ins Möbelhaus alles abholen und den rest vom Tag/Sonntag wird alles aufgebaut.


----------



## tandel (20. Februar 2019)

Kein Smartphone am Start?
Mir ist mal übers Wochenende das Internet ausgefallen, genau an dem Wochenende hatten wir die alte Zocker Crew bereits zusammengetrommelt. Das ist im Kind&Kegel Alter gar nicht so einfach.

Ich habe dann mein Handy per USB-Kabel als Zugangspunkt genutzt und konnte damit sogar ordentlich PUBG und TS nutzen. Selbst das Datenaufkommen war überschaubar.


----------



## Bongripper666 (20. Februar 2019)

Ich empfehle ein gutes Buch zu lesen. Man kann doch bestimmt mal 5 Tage ohne diese Kiste auskommen? Oder tausend andere sinnvolle Dinge tun, die ohne Internet funktionieren.


----------



## shadie (20. Februar 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ein gutes Buch zu lesen. Man kann doch bestimmt mal 5 Tage ohne diese Kiste auskommen? Oder tausend andere sinnvolle Dinge tun, die ohne Internet funktionieren.



Man kanns auch lassen wenn man KB drauf hat 

Jedem das seine würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## kero81 (20. Februar 2019)

Joa, ich geh garnicht erst groß auf die sinnlosen Kommentare ein.  Die kommen wahrsch von Leuten die selbst 24/7 vorm Rechner hocken...

Smartphone, klar, ist am start. Ich schau mal ob ich da was zum Datenverbrauch finde. Mag auch ungern Nachbuchen müssen.


----------



## shootme55 (20. Februar 2019)

Jup zwangsweise den halben arbeitstag in der firma und den halben abend zhaus wegen Hausbau sitz i vor dem PC, also wirklich viel. 
Scherz beiseite, das wär die Gelegenheit alte Perlen auszugraben. Schonmal Alice gespielt?


----------



## tandel (20. Februar 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Mag auch ungern Nachbuchen müssen.



Man findet so Werte zwischen 20-100 MB pro Stunde. Je nach Vertrag kann das schon knapp werden. Ich habe aus mehreren Gründen noch eine Prepaid Discounter Sim in Reserve, da kann ich unabhängig von meinem Vertrag Volumen dazubuchen, z.B. 1 GB  für 24h für 2€, das wäre bei meinem laufenden Vertrag deutlich teurer.

PS: Ansonsten gibt es ja wie bereits erwähnt Unmengen an genialen Singleplayer Spielen, die man im Steam Offline Modus spielen kann.


----------



## h_tobi (21. Februar 2019)

Weiß ja nicht, wo du hinziehst, ansonsten die Bars/Kneipen in der Gegend nach brauchbaren Damen abklappern. 

Oder noch besser, ne Zockerin im I-Netcafe um die Ecke. 




(PS: Hab dich trotzdem lieb)


----------



## Rolk (21. Februar 2019)

Da würde ich einfach mal allgemein Singleplayerspiele über Steam empfehlen. Das Geheimniss ist, dass man bei Steam in den Offlinemodus gehen muss solange man noch Online ist. Hört sich komisch an, aber dann macht das normalerweise keine Zicken und funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## kero81 (21. Februar 2019)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht, wo du hinziehst, ansonsten die Bars/Kneipen in der Gegend nach brauchbaren Damen abklappern.
> 
> Oder noch besser, ne Zockerin im I-Netcafe um die Ecke.
> 
> ...



das wäre natürlich der optimalfall!


----------



## efdev (21. Februar 2019)

Zum Zeit totschlagen ist z.B. Equillinox(Steam) ein sehr schönes Spiel und mit Banished (GoG oder Steam) dürfte man sich auch einige Zeit beschäftigen können


----------



## taks (21. Februar 2019)

AoE2, Siedler, Banished, Minecraft, X3 oder vllt. mal wieder HL2 durchzocken?


----------



## colormix (21. Februar 2019)

in der Regel kann man pauschal  sagen Ältere Games,
Ältere Games müssen nicht unbedingt schlechter als Neue sein manchmal sogar besser ,
FlatOut2 z.b. ,  Command & Conquer,Silent Hunter 3 und 4,
Free Game TheBabylonProject, AgeofEmpires3AD Demo Version kann man zwei Levels zocken .
Game Pad erforderlich FlatOut2 ist auch heute für mich  noch mein Favorit ,
die Neue Version ist nicht besser als die Alte .


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. Februar 2019)

Du willst Spiele die man ohne Internet spielen kann.
Na schau mal ob du in meiner GOG-Bibliothek fündig wirst: Samuraifox's profile on GOG.com

Alle Games benötigen kein Internet zum spielen. Und bei GOG ist grade Sale. Über 200 Titel wurden reduziert.

Und dann hätten wir da noch die Humble Monthly Trove: Humble Monthly Trove
Hierzu musst du nur einmal ein Humble Monthly bezahlen 12U$ ca. 10,60 € bekommst am 1.3. 8-9 Spiele für Steam und kannst dir alle Spiele der Trove runterladen die du dort siehst.
Da sie DRM frei sind kannst du alle auch ohne Internet spielen.

Wenn du dort nichts findest weiß ich auch nicht.

Ich könnte mit meiner Internetfreien Spielesammlung nicht nur 5 Tage sondern locker 5 Jahre ohne Probleme überbrücken. 
Die Auswahl sollte also wohl groß genug sein. Lass dich inspirieren.


----------

